# How get rid of St. Aug in Bermuda?



## crazysports457 (Jul 26, 2021)

I am 90% sure this is St. Aug. It wasn't there 2 weeks ago. I assume the guys that mow my lawn brought it in with them.

What is the best way to get rid of it? I saw where you can paint it with glyphosate, but was hoping there was an easier way.

Thanks.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Looks more like centipede by the pointed tips and alternating blades. Either way quinclorac should take care of it if there's too much to pull by hand.


----------



## crazysports457 (Jul 26, 2021)

Definitely too much to pull by hand. I bought the quinclorac but I thought I read that it (plus a surfactant) will really yellow up the bermuda and will take weeks to recover. Is that the case? If so, it is too close to dormancy to use it?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

I would leave the surfactant out of it at high temps. It's really not necessary if you are targeting st. Aug or centipede. It may discolor the Bermuda for a few weeks but shouldn't be an issue to spray it out now.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I've been using

Msma, trimec southern, and nis
Quinclorac, monument and mso
24d, nis

Any of these chemicals can only be applied twice a year so chose wisely. Does it work Yes, I may have only 5% st Augustine left.

Good luck


----------



## crazysports457 (Jul 26, 2021)

I looked a little closer at the weed or whatever it is. I'm not sure it's st Augustine. Check out the long seed heads and that was after 1 week of not mowing.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

crazysports457 said:


> I looked a little closer at the weed or whatever it is. I'm not sure it's st Augustine. Check out the long seed heads and that was after 1 week of not mowing.


That is centipede.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Definitely Centipede. Quinclorac alone won't kill it. Quinclorac + MSM Turf (1oz/acre) will ding it pretty bad. If you live on a golf course, Sod farm, Highway right of way or grow cotton, MSMA (high rate)+ MSM Turf (.75oz/acre) will kill it.


----------



## crazysports457 (Jul 26, 2021)

I ordered MSM Turf today. I will attack it this weekend.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Plan to re-apply 14 days after your first app. DEFINITELY do not fertilize heavy in between. The Centipede will grow out of the chlorosis, ask me or my lawn journal how I know...


----------



## crazysports457 (Jul 26, 2021)

@Amoo316

My plan is to use Quinclorac, mso and MSM Turf mixed together. The area I need to treat is only probably 5ft x 5ft so I am going to mix up a 32 oz spray bottle for it.

If my calculations are correct I will be using 3 grams (.106oz) of Quinclorac in the 32 oz water.

I am a little confused on 2 things on the MSM Turf label. It says that it's safe to use on Centipede lawns, but that is what I am trying to kill. I don't get that. Also, I know to use 1oz per acre, but how to do I convert that to a spot treatment rate for 32oz of water?

Sorry to ask so many questions, but I am trying to learn and don't want to kill off my bermuda while trying to do this.

Thanks!


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

MSM Turf is safe for Centipede up to .5oz/acre. Go beyond that and it starts to significantly damage it. Even at that rate some damage will occur. At 1oz/acre you're at the upper end of the safe Bermuda rate and double the rate for Centipede.

(1x1000)/43560 = .02oz/K

I'd personally mix .02oz into a gallon of water. Then you have a larger volume to pull from. Then you need 25/1000=.03oz of that mixed solution.

I hope that math makes sense.


----------



## crazysports457 (Jul 26, 2021)

@Amoo316

I applied the first round today to the centipede. I will apply the second round in 14 days as per your advice.

How soon should I start to see damage to the centipede after todays application?


----------



## Frankzzz (Aug 23, 2021)

Your bermuda should be going dormant before too much longer. Is there something that's more effective on centipede when the bermuda is dormant? Roundup?


----------



## Frankzzz (Aug 23, 2021)

A couple of previous threads on removing centipede from bermuda -
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=14240
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=9092


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

crazysports457 said:


> I ordered MSM Turf today. I will attack it this weekend.


careful about using MSM around trees and other landscaping with large drip lines. MSM can and will kill them.


----------



## crazysports457 (Jul 26, 2021)

Luckily the centipede is right in the middle of the yard with no trees in sight.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Check pH. centipede usually likes it acidic. Lime might do the trick, especially if pH is under 6.


----------



## crazysports457 (Jul 26, 2021)

I did a soil test during the summer and the pH is right where it's supposed to be.


----------



## crazysports457 (Jul 26, 2021)

2 weeks after round 1 of MSM Turf, MSO and quinclorac attached is what it looks like. I did put round 2 of the same mixture on it today. I can see that part of it has turned red, but does that mean that the whole area will die or it is just dinged and will come back?


----------

